# What chords is Angelo Badalamenti using in the main theme from Fire Walk with Me?



## evangelist1

I know this isn't a classical piece, and I'm sorry if this is the wrong forum to post this kind of question, however this was the closest thing i could find to a specifically music theory related forum that's also active with a lot of members. If this question isn't appropriate, please recommend any forums (besides Reddit - haven't received any replies there yet) that might be helpful.

I'm pretty sure the key in this piece is C minor, and i'm hearing some kind of F minor at times as well as possibly G7b9 with some suspensions, but there are also some really strange sounding harmonies, especially the two chords at the beginning...however maybe it's actually simple harmony and it's just the how it's voiced or orchestrated? i'm not sure..


----------



## drmdjones

Sounds to me like two minor-major 7 chords on Ab then G, repeating. Minor-major 7 means that there is a minor triad with an added major 7 above the root. So AbmM7 = Ab Cb Eb G, and GmM7 = G Bb D F#. These are functioning as a chromatically altered VI and V in the key of Cm. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.

For a rock example, minor-major 7 plays an important role in "Green-Eyed Lady" by Sugarloaf. It is the dissonant chord they pull up on just before the re-entry of the main riff.


----------



## evangelist1

I hadn't considered minor-major 7 chords as a possibility. that seems about right, it definitely doesn't sound like there are typical minor or major chords until later in the piece. i tried playing those two chords on the piano/keyboard but can't seem to figure out the right voicings.


----------



## drmdjones

I'll listen again and see if I can help with this.


----------



## millionrainbows

Stravinsky used a major/minor chord in The Star King.


----------



## drmdjones

Do you mean a minor-major 7th, or a triad with a split third, C Eb E G? I know Stravinsky liked the later.


----------



## millionrainbows

Sounds like a pedal tone under two triads.


----------



## millionrainbows

drmdjones said:


> Do you mean a minor-major 7th, or a triad with a split third, C Eb E G? I know Stravinsky liked the later.


The split. Now, I want to see what's behind curtain number two! :lol:


----------

